# 7.1-RELEASE; DP45SG ; unable to get to sysinstall screen



## _martin (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I never had such hard time installing freebsd as these last few days. I have an Intel's DP45SG motherboard with Xeon 3110 in it. 

I was trying to install amd64 7.1-RELEASE (via pxe,CD/DVD) - no success at all. I'm not even able to get to the sysinstall menu. I always get stuck with last message (verbose logging): 

Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0
start_init: trying /sbin/init
start_init: trying /sbin/oinit
start_init: trying /sbin/init.bak
start_init: trying /rescue/init
start_init: trying /stand/sysinstall

And that's it - no more response, no nothing. I tried to disable sio's (http://forums.freebsd.org/archive/index.php/t-437.html) - didn't help.  


I tried i386 and amd64 versions - same results on fbsd 7. 
When I tried to use 6.4 i got stucked - USB keyboard won't work (there's no PS/2, USB legacy support is enabled in BIOS). 

I would appreciate any hints .. thanks


----------



## _martin (Mar 27, 2009)

i got serial console attached to the board finally so i'm able to provide more information .. i attached 4 boot outputs, with 3 different peripheral setting in BIOS + one verbose output .. 

I can see there are a lot of errors regarding IRQ allocations but so far I didn't come up with the reason why  


i have installed freebsd 7.1-RELEASE on other machine and used that disk here on DP45SG .. i still wasn't able to use installer from CD/PXE ..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 27, 2009)

Have you tried booting without ACPI? That's a pretty consistent error there.


----------



## _martin (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi, 

yop, pretty much the same .. 

i have never seen such a behavior .. it seems fbsd really doesn't like this motherboard


----------



## _martin (Mar 28, 2009)

made a little mistake when disabling acpi, here's the output again..


----------



## pablo (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you tried set BIOS options "Plag & Play O/S" to "NO"?


----------



## _martin (Mar 28, 2009)

pablo said:
			
		

> Have you tried set BIOS options "Plag & Play O/S" to "NO"?



there's actually no such option in this BIOS ..

i was trying different versions of fbsd, seems that i'm able to use i386 7.0-RELEASE .. but as i want to use ZFS, i would definitely wanna go with amd64 ... so far, still no luck


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a DQ45 motherboard, which probably has a very similar chipset.  I did get 7.1-RELEASE to boot and install on it, but I needed to bump up to 7.1-STABLE to get full use of the board.


----------



## _martin (Mar 29, 2009)

Brandybuck said:
			
		

> I have a DQ45 motherboard, which probably has a very similar chipset.  I did get 7.1-RELEASE to boot and install on it, but I needed to bump up to 7.1-STABLE to get full use of the board.



which version - amd64 or i386 ? 

i was able to install i386 version (7.1-RELEASE) with ACPI disabled .. now i will try to cvsup to amd64 and see if this helps or not


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 29, 2009)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> which version - amd64 or i386 ?



i386. I'm going to wait for 7.2 before I attempt 64bit.


----------



## _martin (Mar 29, 2009)

Brandybuck said:
			
		

> i386. I'm going to wait for 7.2 before I attempt 64bit.



not that i expected anything else, but cvsup-ing to amd64 ( 7.2-PRERELEASE) didn't work at all .. i'm stuck with the same error: "Could not allocate irq"  

this sucks :/ ..


----------



## dkpeall (Aug 20, 2009)

Has anyone managed to get freebsd amd64 working on the motherboard?


----------



## _martin (Aug 22, 2009)

nope, I didn't .. 

actually, i did RMA it .. as part of my test I tried to disable USB ports (to see if I can avoid those irq conflicts) - i found out very nasty bug - once you disable those ports there's pretty much no way how to enable them again.. there's no PS/2 port, so I got stuck .. 
BIOS upgrade/downgrade didn't help, CMOS battery out for 12 hours didn't help, CMOS reset, .. nothing .. 
i wasn't the only one on earth who got stuck like this though  

so I got rid of it, currently I'm using an older MB (DG33BU)


----------

